# new additions



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

pic of my new datnoid with my siver


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of my new clown knife 6 inches with 11 spots on each side and my datnoid


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

another


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

shark,knife,silver,dat


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

knife


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my new snake


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here he is eating a pinkie


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here he is eating a pinkie


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice dat. Getting a nice pred. tank going there.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my red snapper


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

red snapper again hope you enjoyed the pics i will try to get so better ones when i can


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh....sh*t! That snapper is awesome!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

he is an awesome fish but he is going to get huge like 3 feet or better and then i might have to get rid of him.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

could you make a saltwater pond








that would be awesome


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah why not?? Though, I'm sure it would take insane amounts of marine salt.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i am sure i could make a saltwater pond but it wolud cost alot of money just on salt alone to start it up like $400 on salt if it was a 1000 gallon pond ands then with water changes so it would not be cost worthy in the long run and if i ever do a pond want to do a school of rhoms or flowerhorns


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

at a restaurant by me they have two 6000 gallon saltwater tanks...
upstairs


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

kool fish dude..

i want a few snappers.. wish i didnt have college.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i want to see that 28" arow in your sig!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice snapper. What kind of snake is that? Kingsnake?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nevermind its in your sig. Nice!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that arrow is amazing


----------

